
Ask HN: What is happening with Apply HN? - tymbaka
The deadline for Apply HN submissions was April 27 (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11440627), looks like new applications are not coming in, but the voting and commenting is still live. The main link https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;applyhn is showing random list on every visit and not a ranked list.<p>Given the small overall numbers on votes and comments – is this YC experiment in this execution considered a failure? Can we expect another iteration on the next YCF?<p>And what about startups that have submitted their ideas – has some of you received useful feedback or growing interest on your project?
======
greenyoda
See Dan's recent post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11588730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11588730)

------
danieltillett
It appears to still be a work in progress. My gut feeling is they are not sure
what to do now.

I am very happy YC ran this experiment. It is the only firehose access I have
come across to the VC pitch stream. It really is enlightening to know what
people are trying to fund raise.

